# No Outside Galley Vent?



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The other day I noticed that the stove top hood vent on our 298re only recirculates. It does not vent to the exterior of the trailer. My neighbor's Silverdale does, and it appears to be the same hood. 
I suspect there must be a reason ours does not, and it wasn't just overlooked in manufacture. 
Since it would be a major effort to install an exterior vent, and since what we have is essentially useless, I'm probably going to remove it and put another light fixture up there in its place.

Any opinions on this?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

deepvee16 said:


> The other day I noticed that the stove top hood vent on our 298re only recirculates. It does not vent to the exterior of the trailer. My neighbor's Silverdale does, and it appears to be the same hood.
> I suspect there must be a reason ours does not, and it wasn't just overlooked in manufacture.
> Since it would be a major effort to install an exterior vent, and since what we have is essentially useless, I'm probably going to remove it and put another light fixture up there in its place.
> 
> ...


There are several threads on this I have seen on the forum. The only real difficulty generally encountered is if there is a stud directly where you would want the vent to go. I have attached a link for 1 of the threads, but there are many that you can look for using the search bar. Most people who have done it have said it really wasn't that hard once they were into it.

Good luck

1 vent mod link


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jewellfamily said:


> The other day I noticed that the stove top hood vent on our 298re only recirculates. It does not vent to the exterior of the trailer. My neighbor's Silverdale does, and it appears to be the same hood.
> I suspect there must be a reason ours does not, and it wasn't just overlooked in manufacture.
> Since it would be a major effort to install an exterior vent, and since what we have is essentially useless, I'm probably going to remove it and put another light fixture up there in its place.
> 
> ...


There are several threads on this I have seen on the forum. The only real difficulty generally encountered is if there is a stud directly where you would want the vent to go. I have attached a link for 1 of the threads, but there are many that you can look for using the search bar. Most people who have done it have said it really wasn't that hard once they were into it.

Good luck

1 vent mod link
[/quote]

Thank you. I always make an effort to search the website before posting. However, I don't seem to be very successful, will keep trying.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

After reading many of the previous posts and one very nice tutorial. I realize we have a big window in the way. Venting to the exterior isn't going to happen, oh well...


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

When I took mine out I was amazed how much more bigger the stove top felt. The fan unit took up a lot of space. I added a light over the stove to replace it.


----------

